# I believe.



## alleyyooper (Mar 12, 2016)

I believe it is time to fire up the snow blower get it good and warm and run the carb dry, pull the oil drain plug and let it drip for a good bit. Open up the impeller/auger gear case and clean all that old lube out and refill it. Reinstall the drain plug and add new oil for summer storage fog the cylinder and stick it in the back of the pole barn till next fall.

Have seen 2 snakes on my walks with the pup, scared a Great Blue Heron out of the creek had flocks of Robins in the yard, Red Wing flock has returned to the pond next door and the peepers are raising a loud ruckus in the pond and creek. Deer are shedding and a Kil Deer was making a racket yesterday

 Al


----------



## amberg (Mar 12, 2016)

Please Alley, no snakes and above all no snow. as I do hate snow. also big yote taken yest.


----------



## alleyyooper (Mar 13, 2016)

With spring here I am seeing plenty of snakes now and the garner ones seem aggressive when the dog stops to sniff them.
What is a coyote taken yest?

 Al


----------



## amberg (Mar 13, 2016)

Sorry, should have said yesterday.


----------



## djones (Mar 13, 2016)

I believe you're right but would include the tractor and lawn mower in preparation for the eminent arrival of spring.


----------



## alleyyooper (Mar 14, 2016)

The tractors I use on and off all the time at least once a week. I did the proper storage of the Z turn and it will start soon as the grass gets to need mowing.

 Al


----------

